# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si te bej arkiven me password???

## miri01

Pershendetje !

Kam nje pc ,HDD e kam ndare ne dy pjese,nje sistem dhe nje arikv,arkivin dua ta kyc
ti vendos nje password qe mos mundet kush te hyje te shikoje,gjithashtu dua dhe usb flash ti vendos nje password.

Ju lutem me ndihmoni me menyra sa mete thjeshta .
Faleminderit !

----------


## Aldi1

kerko ndonje program ne internet per kete, personalisht nuk di qe windows si os te ket ndonje opsion te till...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Perdor ndonje gje si Folder lock 7

----------


## miri01

Kam shkarkuar disa Folder lock te crackuara por nuk shkojne me shume se nje dite dhe bllokohen

----------


## autotune

perdor windowsin asgje me shume, bitlocker..

----------


## driniluka

Doclock eshte nje program shume i mire, dhe ajo qe ka rendesi eshte se deri neser rreth ores 8 e keni me full serial si dhurat nga Full Free Software
per me teper shkarkoni programin falas http://fullfreesoftware.net/doclock-...-download.html

----------

